# spreader



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking to purchase a spreader for a sportsman, any thoughts on the different spreaders on the market would be greatly appreciated. Any pros/cons between manufacturers, tow behind, hitch mounted, ect.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought a cheap 125 lb 12V spreader Bought for $30, then I took belt out of a baler and made a deflector. Works well I can change the height to do 36'' walks 48'' walks 60'' walks With running the belt the icemelt drops right behind the atv not in the grass


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Antlerart06;1672704 said:


> I bought a cheap 125 lb 12V spreader Bought for $30, then I took belt out of a baler and made a deflector. Works well I can change the height to do 36'' walks 48'' walks 60'' walks With running the belt the icemelt drops right behind the atv not in the grass


Great idea with the deflector, I was pondering what to use for one. Thank you for your info!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

First Responder;1672707 said:


> Great idea with the deflector, I was pondering what to use for one. Thank you for your info!


Glad to help I think I have a thread in the ATV section Show photos of it


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

I will try to find it!
Thanks again


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I couldn't find it but did find some photos of it


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Antlerart06;1672744 said:


> I couldn't find it but did find some photos of it


Very nice set up! How did you mount the spreader.....I was looking at the hitch receiver mount but I was afraid that it didn't look too sturdy.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

First Responder;1672748 said:


> Very nice set up! How did you mount the spreader.....I was looking at the hitch receiver mount but I was afraid that it didn't look too sturdy.


when my 3 pt hitch is on sets on it summer time I have a hand made receiver with a mount hooks there and second place on the rack


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I just got this two months ago and all I have done is seed down some woodland trails but I hope to also use it for ice duty this winter

Curtis fast cast 300 spreader

I know its bigger then what the atv can hold but will only load it 1/3 full
Sorry for the dark pics but I don't have lights in this garage yet


----------



## jturkey69 (Dec 21, 2011)

We are using snowex 325 spreaders on our two arctic cat tbx. We have had to modify the auger assembly already due to too much salt coming out...we use sidewalk salt, so it's more fine then halite/rock salt. We bought the gate closures for the snowex 575 and will install them tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

jturkey69;1677143 said:


> We are using snowex 325 spreaders on our two arctic cat tbx. We have had to modify the auger assembly already due to too much salt coming out...we use sidewalk salt, so it's more fine then halite/rock salt. We bought the gate closures for the snowex 575 and will install them tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes


+1 on the SnowEx! We have used them on our quads for years. Run bagged salt through them. Have used different hitch types over the years.


----------

